# The Best Loft for 10 Tumbler Pigeons



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

What is the Best Loft design for 10 Tumbler Pigeons? Anyone have any Small Started Loft designs out there that work the best????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to a loft design that looks pretty simple.. and variations of it to suit you're needs and where you live, I would not use the press or particle board though as I have seen if it gets wet it does not hold up real well.

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> here is a link to a loft design that looks pretty simple.. and variations of it to suit you're needs and where you live, I would not use the press or particle board though as I have seen if it gets wet it does not hold up real well.
> 
> http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


Thank you spirit wings !


----------

